# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  سماحة الشيخ نوح القضاة

## الحوت

سماحة الشيخ الدكتور نوح علي سلمان القضاه 


* الاسم: نوح علي سلمان القضاة
* مكان وتاريخ الميلاد: عين جنة/ عجلون- 1939م
* الحالة الاجتماعية: متزوج

المؤهلات العلمية:

1. الثانوية الشرعية من دمشق، 1960م.
2. بكالوريوس شريعة، جامعة دمشق، 1965م.
3. ماجستير فقه مقارن، جامعة الأزهر، 1980م.
4. دكتوراه فقه مقارن، جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود، الرياض، 1986م.


ولد في بلدة عين جنا في اسرة علمية معروفة وتعتبر عشيرته (القضاه) من أكثر العشائر الاردنية شهرة و خصوصا في مجال العلم الشرعي و الديني و في المناصب السياسية في الأردن،استاذ جامعي في الشريعة الاسلامية-دكتوراة ، كان قاضي قضاة الاردن ، ومفتي الجيش الاردني ،عمل سفيرا للاردن في إيران ، ومستشار وزير العدل الاماراتي ، ثم هو الان مفتي عام الأردن . عرف بمواقفه في الخطابة في مسجدي الجامعة الاردنية بعمان وجامعة اليرموك باربد. له اثر كبير في نفوس اهله ووطنه ولدى طلاب العلم لديه . له مؤلفات طيبة منها : المختصر المفيد شرح جوهرة التوحيد ، قضاء العبادات والنيابة فيها ، ابراء الذمة من حقوق العباد ، لم تغب شمسنا بعد . جزاه الله خيرا ووفقه لما يحب ويرضى,

 

قلّ أن تجد شخصية مرجعية إسلامية في الأردن تحظى بثقة الناس مثل الشيخ الدكتور نوح سلمان القضاة. فالرجل كسب قلوب الناس وثقتهم من خلال القدوة العملية في المؤسسات التي بناها أو عمل فيها. ظل يُنظر إليه عالما عاملا بعيدا عن الخلافات السياسية أو المذهبية، يحبه الرسميون والمعارضون على السواء.
عُرف الشيخ نوح من خلال عمله مفتيا للقوات المسلحة، وفي غضون عمله تمكن من تحويل الإفتاء إلى مؤسسة منضبطة تعمل بكفاية حتى اليوم. وترك وراءه إرثا مايزال فاعلا ومنتشرا داخل مؤسسات الدولة والمجتمع. وما نجاحه إلا لأن عمله لله لا لسلطة ولا لجاه، نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه، عندما تقاعد من القوات المسلحة عمل قاضيا للقضاة وسفيرا في طهران، وظل هو هو لم يتغير حتى بعد أن ترك العمل الرسمي.
صحيح أن للشيخ نوح درجة علمية وخبرة واسعة في مواقع مهمة، غير أن ذلك كله لا يصنع مفتيا. الأهم من ذلك هو "القبول" وهي خصلة غير مكتسبة يهبها الله لعباده. وهذا ما ظل الأردنيون يفتقدونه في كثير ممن يتصدرون المنابر ويتبوأون المواقع الرسمية. 

----------------------------

جانب من خطب سماحه الشخ نوح القضاة ** 
 : لتحميل الخطب .. رايت كلك وحفظ _ صيغة الملف wav



خطبة 14/4/2007

خطبة 21/4/2007

خطبة 18/5/2007

خطبة 25/5/2007 _ معركة مؤتة

خطبة 20/7/2007 _ الرحمن الرحيم

خطبة 3/8/2007 _ ثم اليه ترجعون

----------


## ajluni top

ما شاء الله عليه الدكتور الشيخ نوح القضاه

ومشكور يا حوت  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا حوت 

والشيخ نوح القضاه من افضل مشايخ المملكه

----------


## دموع الغصون

سماحة الشيخ العلامة نوح القضاة مفتي عام المملكة السابق وسفيرنا في ايران انتقل  الى رحمته تعالى صباح اليوم الأحد 19/12/2010
اللهم اغفر لحيينا وميتنا وشاهدنا وغائبنا كبيرنا وصغيرنا - اللهم من احييته منا  فاحييه على الإسلام . ومن توفيته منا فتوفاه على الإيمان . اللهم ارحم ( نوح ) رحمة  واسعة وتغمده برحمتك - اللهم ارحمه فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك . اللهم  قه عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك . - اللهم انزل نورا من نورك عليه - اللهم نور له قبره  ووسع مدخله وآنس وحشته - اللهم ارحم غربته وارحم شيبته - اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من  رياض الجنة . لا حفرة من حفر النار - اللهم أغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه واكرم نزله -  اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره . واهلا خيرا من اهله . وذرية خيرا من ذريته وزوجا  خيرا من زوجه وادخله الجنة بغير حساب . برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
الحوت 
تعريف رائع بالعلامة الكبير رحمه الله سيرة عطرة و تاريخ يشرف

----------

